# what are mgn3 and ip6?



## af1347602 (Feb 22, 2003)

I had to ask this question and was wondering if you had heard anything about these. They are supposed to accelerate immune function. Do they really work? I was on the fda.gov website searching for information and research about these things but I couldn't find much. Could you tell me where I could find a place with reliable unbiased clinical data about these sorts of things.


----------



## Heather Van Vorous (Oct 2, 2001)

Hi - I've never heard of either of these things. You might just do a search on google. If the FDA has no info that means they're not falling on government regulations as drugs, though they may be marketed as health supplements the way herbs are. If there haven't been any clinical research studies on the items it will be hard to find unbiased information. You could look for studies at pubmed.com.Best,Heather


----------

